

Expressive C++: A Lambda Library in 30 Lines (Part 1 of 2) - ramy_d
http://cpp-next.com/archive/2010/10/expressive-c-expression-extension-part-one/

======
ramy_d
via reddit
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/dmnr7/expressiv...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/dmnr7/expressive_c_a_lambda_library_in_30_lines_part_1/)

